

Ask HN: Rate my startup mashape.com - fosk

http://www.mashape.com<p>Mashape is an API marketplace for developers that want to distribute or consume any kind of service that runs somewhere on a server.<p>It's in private alpha now, but I'll give you an account almost immediately if you use the invite code "HACKERNEWS".<p>I'd like to have some feedback on:<p>1) Do you find it interesting?<p>2) In the first 30 seconds on the site, did you have any good or bad thoughts about Mashape?<p>3) Did you find the Guide section, and the sample code, easy to understand?<p>Thank you.
======
wrath
1\. Yes

2\. I got that the site was about making creating APIs easier for developers,
like me, but I wasn't sure how it would make it easier.

3\. Since I wasn't sure how exactly this would help me I had to dig through
the guide to find out. Since you're audience are server-side developers,
having flow charts or some charts object model showing the relationship of the
mashape.com service, my code and my data.

I think I got it, but correct me if I'm wrong.

1\. I download your SDK. 2\. I generate my endpoints on my server to get/set
data 3\. I generate an xml definition so I can upload to your server. 4\. You
start providing the REST endpoints to my data

How about reporting?

How about SSL support?

~~~
fosk
Hi wrath, thanks for your feedback.

I'll update the Guide to make it more clear, the flow is:

1) You download the Library.

2) Write your implementation, in a PHP file that includes the Library, without
caring about handling HTTP requests, verbs, errors, serializing responses,
etc.

3) At this point you have declared some methods, as usual, and in an XML file
you specify the name of those you want to distribute and automatically the
Library creates a REST API for your methods that handles all the API stuff for
you.

4) Just tell us the URL where the Library is located, and that's it. Without
uploading anything.

SSL Support: Just put the library under SSL on your server.

Reporting: We'll extend our platform with API analytics.

Here are some samples: <http://www.mashape.com/guide/publish/php#samples>

------
fbnt
Hey guys, I've heard about Mashape before (tagliaerbe etc.) but never really
had a chance to get a closer look at it.

As a developer myself, I can see what the whole thing is about, but it's not
super clear what are the advantages of using that, from the API
owner/developer standpoint. How can you help me increase visibility/traction?
Should I fear getting exceedingly tied to your architecture? This should be
clarified imho.

I also wish the API library were public and searchable without having to
register, but maybe this is just an alpha version restriction.

The guide is clear and well redacted, but before getting started with the
documentation, I'd rather see more real use examples, show me how to use the
library or create the api.php/xml file.

All in all, very good execution. Keep up the good work!

------
mgkimsal
Clickable: <http://www.mashape.com>

------
wilhelm
I keep getting internal server errors (500).

~~~
sinzone
Sorry, try now.

